# She might not get home :(***UPDATED WITH PICTURES***



## alibaba24

Hi ladies, well on monday i was so excited as i was told that Rosalie would hopefully get home tommorrow so iv been rooming in since yesterday currently in my little room and thought i would pop onto bnb while shes asleep....i should be catching some shut eye but my brain just wont co operate :wacko: anyway all is ok with Rosalie apart from her bum is sore and red. Shes getting hydro gel but its still not doing well iv been told this can be caused by the switch from ebm to nutri prem? So shes getting Vaseline Gauze on her bum along with the Gel. today i was told she might not get home tommorrow because docs dont like discharging them while theyr getting the vaseline on they like to see it improving first. I just feel crappy mainly because her little bum is sore bless her :nope: And i was so looking forward to getting her home. Better news though tuesday she weighed 4 and a half pounds! finally made it to that 4lb mark!! :haha: xxx
*
UPDATE*

Hi guys well the docs been round and had a look at her hes happy to discharge her with the stuff for her bum :happydance: shes 4lb 2oz and 42cm long :cloud9: im soooooooooooooooooo friggin tired but shes so worth it having her in with me last night was lovely (if not tiring!) soooo im just waiting on her prescription and discharge paperwork and we are good to go. shes sleeping just now so im about to grab a shower and getting organised! thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Aww hun thats a shame she has a wee sore bum, hope it clears up quick. Fantastic weight tho :happydance: as for discharge...............NAG, NAG,NAG..............then NAG somemore!

If you can show them that an outerach nurse, district nurse or HV can come in daily or at least regularly to change and check her dressings I would pester the living daylight out of them :winkwink: hope you get better news tomo....right, mrs off to bed for you, you will no dought be summoned by your new roommate for a midnight feast soon enough xx


----------



## alibaba24

bumpsmum said:


> Aww hun thats a shame she has a wee sore bum, hope it clears up quick. Fantastic weight tho :happydance: as for discharge...............NAG, NAG,NAG..............then NAG somemore!
> 
> If you can show them that an outerach nurse, district nurse or HV can come in daily or at least regularly to change and check her dressings I would pester the living daylight out of them :winkwink: hope you get better news tomo....right, mrs off to bed for you, you will no dought be summoned by your new roommate for a midnight feast soon enough xx

how true shes due at 11.30 whether she wakes up before is different! im going to wait til after this feed and get straight to bed xx


----------



## pinktaffy

aww hun thats a shame i hope her bum gets better soon xx. then u can finaly have your little girl home. 4lb already she will be alittle fatty b4 u know it hehe xx


----------



## Laura2919

Aww poor Rosalie! 
Well my girls were on EBM then switched to Nutri-Prem and they got sore. They used a cream in a red tube (kicking myself for not remembering the name) and it went away but they also told me to use metanium which cleared it up no problems! 

I am sure they can discharge you with it because you can go to your doctor who will prescribe you a steroid cream (like canestan) to use 3 times daily like mine did! 

Great weight Rosalie. Keep it up!! x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Great news on the update :happydance:

Now, go and enjoy your baby, and don't even think of posting for a couple of days!


----------



## grumpymoo

Woo hoo!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Well done you! x


----------



## Olivias_mum

congrats :) well done rosalie :) xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Thats brilliant news!!!! I bet your super excited to finally have her home  

Well done Rosalie!!!! xx


----------



## pinktaffy

aww im so pleased for u xx. ive followed this story from the day u said u was going to have her early and its so nice everything has turned out so well and shes finaly going home with u im so happy for u xx


----------



## bumpsmum

aww fantastic news so pleased for you all xx


----------



## Dona

Me too! This is when the fun begins xx


----------



## alibaba24

Thanks guys! its lovely to have her home but i find myself worrying now lol! thinking is she warm enough is she ok should i take her temp :rofl: They get so much care in scbu i feel like im not doing enough! Shes happy though shes getting up every 3-4 hours taking her bottle nicely then going back to sleep :haha: Had the HV today shes happy with her and her weight is now 4lb 6oz!!!!!

XXXX


----------



## AP

:hugs: awww babe, so happy for u!


----------



## embojet

Great news! Enjoy her :hugs:


----------



## DonnaBallona

I am so, so pleased to see this post!!

Many congratulations on FINALLY getting your darling baby girl home-let the chaos begin!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## broodylocket

yay, so glad shes home and packing on those pounds xxxx


----------



## Foogirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!!!! I'm so pleased for you. Getting them home is just so exciting and scary. You soon get into the swing of things though. The worrying will stop in, oh about 40 years:haha:


----------



## Dona

Post some pictures! Xx


----------



## alibaba24

Dona said:


> Post some pictures! Xx

iv tried it keeps saying upload failed the only way iv figured out how to do it is by emailing them to myself and putting them in a different folder :wacko: ill try again xx


----------



## alibaba24

*hey heres some recent pics of Rosalie including her carseat pic of going home  had to get my bump bud to send me the link as bnb wouldnt let me upload them  hope you like them xx*

https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie038.jpg

https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie037.jpg

https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie023.jpg

https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie036.jpg


----------



## pink_bow

what a sweetheart :cloud9:


----------



## louise1302

awww how tiny and precious does she look in her carseat xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

she is beautiful :cloud9: that last picture looks like heaven on a plate. treasure this time, enjoy every single millisecond of her being this diddy and take a million, billion pics-especially comparison ones!!!! 

hope you are having a blast.xx


----------



## Foogirl

Awwwwwwwwwww!

Just beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## alibaba24

thank you :flower: i never stop snapping away at her :) i keep peekin into her moses basket to watch her sleep cause sometimes i just cant believe shes mine and that i carried her all be it for 7 months its just so amazing really when i think about the same little chicken in the incubator shes done so well :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Foogirl

alibaba24 said:


> thank you :flower: i never stop snapping away at her :) i keep peekin into her moses basket to watch her sleep cause sometimes i just cant believe shes mine and that i carried her all be it for 7 months its just so amazing really when i think about the same little chicken in the incubator shes done so well :cloud9:
> 
> xxx

It is amazing isn't it. I kept looking in to remind myself she was there:haha:


----------



## Marleysgirl

I have to say, she is utterly gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## Bec L

Well done both of you! She is a beauty :) xx


----------



## Dona

Aww she is stunning. Can't wait to meet her xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

she's beautiful! congratulations on getting her home :hugs: x


----------



## Suz

alibaba24 said:


> *hey heres some recent pics of Rosalie including her carseat pic of going home  had to get my bump bud to send me the link as bnb wouldnt let me upload them  hope you like them xx*
> 
> https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie038.jpg
> 
> https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie037.jpg
> 
> https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie023.jpg
> 
> https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/rosaliedosalie036.jpg


:hugs: Congrats... she is so tiny and perfect... :hugs: 


(it was probably just the file size of the pictures were too big to upload :hugs:)


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Wow, she is adorable. Take lots of pictures, before you know it she will be walking and talking. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Laura2919

Awww she is super gorgeous hun you must be soooo proud. 

Bless her she looks so diddy xx


----------



## bumpsmum

utterly gorgeous hun, love the pout in the first pic xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

aww she is gorgeous :)


----------



## dizzy65

awwe so cute


----------



## pinktaffy

aww shes so tiny and pretty. shes gonna break a few hearts when she grows up aint she hehe.


----------



## diane60f

Soo happy for u mom!!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Awe she's perfect! I skipped ahead to the pics :blush: Is her bum better? 

Lakai had AWFUL diaper rash in the NICU, I mean raw and bleeding BAD! It was the worst they ever saw. I switched bum creams like ten times, natural stuff, vaseline, NICU stuff...and finally tried zinc based stuff...and his bum was better in two days and hasn't been even red since the NICU.

Hope its already better if not try something with zinc in it!


----------



## alibaba24

nkbapbt said:


> Awe she's perfect! I skipped ahead to the pics :blush: Is her bum better?
> 
> Lakai had AWFUL diaper rash in the NICU, I mean raw and bleeding BAD! It was the worst they ever saw. I switched bum creams like ten times, natural stuff, vaseline, NICU stuff...and finally tried zinc based stuff...and his bum was better in two days and hasn't been even red since the NICU.
> 
> Hope its already better if not try something with zinc in it!

Her bum was the same red raw :cry: she would scream the second she peed or filled her nappy even with hydrogel and vaseline gauze on her bum. I the stuff the hosp was giving me just was not helping and i was exhaused getting up for feeds and every time she wet just to soothe her bum and settle her again so what i did was for two whole days solid she didnt have a nappy on not for a min and its almost completly gone! :happydance: weeks worth of vaseline etc and two days of good old fresh air has done the trick! Im so happy even though keeping up with the washing was horrendous it was worth it to see her sleep well between feeds instead of screaming the poor little lamb. Shes only got a little red bit now where the skin was broken so shes still getting nappy off time through the day, If it happens again please god no! i will try something with zinc in :thumbup:

xxxx


----------

